

AdGives - Ads that give back - deniz
http://www.theadgivesexperiment.com

======
franze
i have some doubts

in it's simplest form an add network has 4 participants

* advertiser (the one who pays the bills, and wants to sell stuff to customer)

* add network (provides the infrastructure and the network of publishers, has bills to pay)

* publishers (which sell their screen real estate and want money from the add network in return)

* user (pot. customer, must click on the adds, valuable for the advertiser only if he buys something from him)

the thing is, the user is only valuable to the advertiser if he becomes a
customer - if the user clicks just because he "wants to do some good" he is
not as valuable as user who clicks because of "honest interrest" on the add.

so basically this systems needs to find publishers which want less money from
their screen real estate because the advertisers will definitiv not be willing
to pay as high prices for that "goody two shoes" traffic than they would for
other "better qualified" traffic.

one more thing: i once worked with a startup which wanted to do the same thing
with banner (and in-email) adds - and lets just say: i will never work in the
charity vertical ever again.

~~~
jannes
But is that much different from now? There are already a couple of reasons why
someone would click on an ad without "honest interest".

I, for example, sometimes click on ads from companies I don't like, so that
they have to pay for the click. Everytime I see an ad for Microsoft, Oracle or
something along those lines I like to click on it to punish them a little for
being stupid (in my opinion). I can't be the only one who does that?

I wonder why Anonymous hasn't picked that technique up as an alternative to
DDoS. Maybe it's not effective enough, I'm not sure. But in the end I have
better things to care about.

~~~
calbear81
When you click on an ad to "punish" the advertiser, you are doing one of a few
things that are really counter-productive to what you're trying to do:

1) You're rewarding the advertiser by implying interest in what they have
pitched, therefore encouraging them to blast you with more ads.

2) Assuming you're not using AdBlock, you've probably just added yourself to a
much more targeted cookie pool of "people who are interested in Microsoft
because they clicked". Enjoy the MS ads that will now follow you all over the
web through one of the many behavioral retargeting networks.

3) You did nothing to hurt MS because they bought based on CPM so the
impression was paid for in the first place, clicks don't hurt them.

4) You hurt the site you saw the ad on. Let's assume this site is a site you
visit frequently. People click but no one buys, the ad agency compares the
performance on this site vs. others with a less punishing audience, and decide
that the money is better spent elsewhere thus depriving this site of much
needed ad revenue.

------
samarudge
>Advertising that gives back

From an end users perspective, there won't be any difference to normal
advertising. Unless they know that the money is being donated to charity it
will make no difference to them.

I think the core of the idea is great and anything to help charity should be
promoted as much as possible, but if you're not making anything from the ad
impressions how do you plan to fund your infastructure, staff and other things
you need to run successfully?

~~~
deniz
There would be an indicator on the ad to show it's an AdGives ad. Also the
user would see how much was donated and who to on there way through to the
advertisers site.

Down the line I envisage it growing to allow the user to direct the money from
their impression + more..

Also, it will be run as either a non-for-profit or with a small profit from
impressions (depending on what interests investors). We would still collect
some percentage of impressions either way to pay for costs.

------
deniz
Hello HN'ers.

I'm launching a trial for my new startup called AdGives.

AdGives is online advertising mixed with social activism. Part of the profit
from each ad click is donated to charities. The goal is to change the business
model of online advertising so that the millions spent can be used to give
back to useful real-world causes, while still achieving the advertising
objectives of all parties involved.

'The AdGives Experiment' is a beta trial for AdGives. Please check it out. My
aim is to get 7 advertisers, 7 publishers and 7 charities to take part over a
week.

I'd love your feedback on the experiment landing page and AdGives in general.

I am the sole-founder currently self funding the project. I'm based in
Melbourne Australia. I’m happy to answer any questions via email or twitter
also. Details are on the site.

Thanks.

~~~
perlgeek
What does "heavy traffic" mean in the context of that sign-up form?

~~~
deniz
It's basically just there to recommend that sites with very little traffic
that would not generate ad revenue don't apply.

However I will be sending out a form to everyone who signs up to find out more
about them. In the case of the publishing site it would be questions like how
many visitors per day, content, etc.

------
calbear81
It's an interesting spin on the tired ad network model but I'm worried about
the effectiveness for the advertiser. If the advertiser is looking for brand
exposure, they would pay by CPM and look to maximize impressions which sounds
like in your model would not generate any donations since it's click based.

For advertisers looking to generate clicks, they want qualified truly-
interested people to click and go to their site and not clicks from people who
are doing it for charity and have no interest in what in the advertiser's
site/product. Most click based networks forbid incentivizing click actions
that decrease click quality because it decreases audience quality.

------
kposehn
It is an interesting idea at first glance, but it does run up against an age
old problem in CPC: incentivized clicks.

Any time a person clicks on an ad for any reason _other than they want to
based on the content of the ad_ then they are worthless about 90% of the time.
I know this because I've dealt with incent traffic for years upon years.

A charity based CPC ad is basically a fun idea at the start, but I'll do you
one better: I'll donate a portion of my revenue from each lead you bring me to
a charity.

One other thing..."Advertising sucks! Especially online. It's evil. It takes
and takes, and never gives back. It's frustrating just thinking about it."

You just turned off pretty much any advertiser ever, including their agency
and most publishers. You might want to tone down the evil talk just a tad...
;)

------
takinola
ok. I gotta say it. The url is pretty unfortunate! Never use a url that has
the letters "-ex" preceded by any letters that end in "s"...unless of course,
you are going for a double entendre.

------
mise
the ad give sexperiment .com

